# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  "Серебряной пули" против спама пока нет

## Geser

Несмотря на развитие технических средств борьбы со спамом, рассылка нежелательных сообщений в Рунете набирает обороты. Ситуация напоминает гонку вооружений времен холодной войны - победителя в борьбе спамеров и антиспамеров нет, также как и юридического решения вопроса. Мизерная по своим доходам индустрия спамерских рассылок продолжает отравлять жизнь миллионам пользователей Рунета. 

Спам-индустрия в Рунете продолжает наращивать обороты. По данным &#171;Лаборатории Касперского&#187;, в этом году ее объем увеличился на 3–5% по сравнению с предыдущим. Сейчас спам составляет 70–85% от общего объема почтового трафика. В бесплатных почтовых службах этот показатель достигает 90% и более. Годовой доход спамеров в России в прошлом году составил $3–10 млн., в мире — $10–15 млрд. Такие данные были обнародованы на 3-й национальной конференции &#171;Проблема спама и ее решение&#187;. &#171;Оценка этих данных затруднена из-за нежелания представителей спамерской индустрии светиться&#187;, — сообщила корреспонденту CNews Анна Власова, руководитель группы спам-аналитиков &#171;Лаборатории Касперского&#187;. 
Количественно поток спама остается высоким круглогодично за исключением декабря, новогодних и майских праздников. В короткие праздники и ночью количество нежелательных рассылок растет, так как спамеры пользуются временем, когда ИТ-службы компаний работают менее интенсивно. Качественно в спаме Рунета преобладают предложения различных товаров и услуг (31%), приглашения на семинары и тренинги (14%), сервисы &#171;для взрослых&#187; (12%), мошеннические письма (11%), предложения лекарств и товаров для здоровья (9%), компьютерной техники и интернет-услуг (7%), услуг по электронной рекламе (6%). В текущем году спамеры стали применять различную тактику в англо- и русскоязычных рассылках. В отличие от англоязычного спама, в русскоязычном сейчас достаточно часто попадаются предложения купить дорогостоящие товары, например, недвижимость (8% от общего количества спама) и автомобили. В то же время, в Рунете меньше предложений купить лекарства и ПО. Следует отметить, что до 2005 г. спамеры Рунета просто слепо перенимали западную практику. 

Для &#171;пробивания&#187; фильтров спамеры применяют такие методы, как включение адреса получателя в текст письма, использование невидимого текста, случайных бессмысленных последовательностей букв и кусков литературных произведений, вариативность частей письма, изменение текста по ходу рассылки, зашумление картинок и подделка технической части письма. Спам в Рунете и &#171;западной&#187; части интернета все больше различается по технике формирования и оформлению, что обусловлено различиями применяемого антиспамеркого ПО. Англоязычные сообщения с целью обхода фильтров зачастую пишутся словами с повторяющимися буквами. Как ни странно, отмечают аналитики, такой &#171;новый английский язык&#187; уже стал вполне понятен и привычен для рядовых пользователей. 

Спамерский бизнес все больше криминализируется. Все больше предлагаемых товаров, особенно в &#171;западной&#187; части интернета, оказываются поддельными. Растет количество рассылок, связанных с фишингом (выманиванием личных данных), фармингом (изменением DNS-адресов посещаемых сайтов), фальшивыми лотереями, а также нигерийских писем (с предложением обналичить деньги) и &#171;писем счастья&#187;. Некоторые эксперты считают, что ситуация может обостриться до такой степени, что правительства начнут выделять на борьбу со спамом деньги из госбюджетов. 

Все чаще спамерские рассылки в Рунете используются как средство информационной политической борьбы. Их целью являются предвыборная агитация, дискредитация лиц и компаний, формирование определенного общественного мнения, привлечение внимания к тому или иному событию. 

Одной из негативных тенденций развития спамерской индустрии является охват нежелательными рассылками смартфонов и клиентов мгновенного обмена сообщениями. &#171;Мы прогнозируем незначительное (3%-5%) уменьшение объема спама в следующем году, связанное с переключением внимания спамеров на мгновенный обмен сообщениями&#187;, — заявила CNews Анна Власова. По ее словам, специализированного решения по защите от спама смартфонов и IM в России пока нет, и его выпуск в обозримом будущем, включая 2006 г., &#171;Лабораторией Касперского&#187; не планируется. 

К услугам спамеров обращаются почти исключительно компании малого и, реже, среднего бизнеса. При принятии решения их руководство ориентируется на дешевизну данных услуг. 3 млн. писем стоят в среднем $200, 6 млн. — $300, 20 млн. — $600. &#171;Спам постоянно используется организаторами платных семинаров, так как хотя бы один пришедший получатель спама „отбивает” все затраты&#187;, — заявил Кирилл Чистов, директор представительства Subscribe.ru. При этом заказчики постоянно возвращаются к данному методу рекламы, меняя поставщиков услуги. 

Эффективность спамерских рассылок измерять достаточно трудно, для этого нужно анализировать письма с уникальными контактами. Обычно статистика ведется только по объему рассылок. Тем не менее, есть данные, что цена приобретения клиента через спам довольно высока по сравнению с легальными рассылками. &#171;У меня есть надежда, что как только малый и средний бизнес научится считать, спама будет меньше. Тогда в этой индустрии останется только криминал, который органы сразу смогут брать в разработку&#187;, — сказал Кирилл Чистов. Многие компании уже отказываются от услуг спамеров из-за жалоб получателей, конфликтов с провайдерами связи и почтовых услуг, а также риска мошенничества. 

Однако, по оценкам многих экспертов, пока в деле просвещения российских заказчиков спама подвижки небольшие. Как правило, они отходят от данной практики только после получения альтернативного недорогого инструмента рекламы, например, когда начинают заниматься поисковым маркетингом и легальной рекламой в интернете. Альтернативой спаму по дешевизне может быть контекстная реклама. 

Спамеры используют для своих рассылок такие каналы, как сети компьютеров зомби; коммутируемый доступ в интернет; открытые релеи и прокси-серверы; собственные, арендованные или ворованные серверы; социальную инженерию. Первый способ сейчас самый распространенный и связан с заражением компьютеров законопослушных пользователей троянскими программами, в результате чего эти машины берутся под контроль удаленными хакерами. Те, в свою очередь, продают сети зомбированных компьютеров спамерам. 

Открытых релеев (почтовых серверов, отправляющих электронную почту от произвольного отправителя произвольному получателю), напротив, сейчас стало гораздо меньше. До середины 90-х гг. все релеи были открытыми, сейчас их насчитывается 225 тыс. в мире и 2,5 тыс. в России. 

У провайдеров услуг связи отношение к спамерам неоднозначное. С одной стороны, они генерируют оплачиваемый трафик, с другой — вызывают перегрузки сетей и жалобы пользователей. Так или иначе, многие крупные провайдеры декларируют свою приверженность борьбе со спамом. У провайдера больше возможностей влиять на спамера, чем у бесплатных почтовых служб, — например, при закрытии коммутируемых каналов спамер теряет неиспользованные единицы скретч-карт, а бесплатных почтовых аккаунтов можно открыть сколько угодно без потери средств. 

Несмотря на то, что спам становится все более серьезной проблемой, привлечение спамеров и их заказчиков к юридической ответственности в России пока не практикуется. Рассылка спама подпадает под действие российских законов &#171;О связи&#187; и &#171;О рекламе&#187;. Спам соответствует принятому в нашей стране определению рекламы, а подавляющее большинство не запрошенных писем требованиям законодательства не удовлетворяют. Министерство по антимонопольной политике признает свою компетенцию в данном вопросе и принимает на рассмотрение жалобы жертв спамеров. Так, МАП собирало документы по рассылке спамерских писем &#171;Центра Американского Английского&#187;. Однако в таких делах возникает проблема доказательства заказа рассылок, и поэтому данное дело &#171;заглохло&#187;. 

Прецедента наказания за использование спамерами зомби-сети в России пока тоже не было. В настоящее время айтишники заняты, в основном, пассивной обороной против спамеров, а не сбором доказательств. Эксперты надеются, что совершенствование законодательства приведет к повышению возможностей наказания за спамерство, а ИТ-специалисты начнут теснее взаимодействовать с юристами. 

Отметим, что согласно докладу Nucleus, ущерб от спама в крупных компаниях достиг в 2003 году $1934 на одного сотрудника (с учетом затрат рабочего времени, вычислительных ресурсов и трафика). Данные получены в результате опроса 82-х крупнейших компаний из списка Fortune 500. По версии Российского комитета программы ЮНЕСКО &#171;Информация для всех&#187; (IFAP), ущерб от спама в Рунете достигает $30 млн. в год. Как отметил координатор проекта &#171;АнтиСпам&#187; Евгений Альтовский, показатель 30 млн. — отправная точка в подсчете ущерба, наносимого спамерами экономике России.
cnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

А ссылка перестала открываться.  :Wink:  
Борьба в действии.

----------


## Geser

> А ссылка перестала открываться.  
> Борьба в действии.


Какая?

----------


## pig

> МАП собирало документы по рассылке спамерских писем «Центра Американского Английского». Однако в таких делах возникает проблема доказательства заказа рассылок, и поэтому данное дело «заглохло».


Если бы Вардана не забили, то не заглохло бы, наверное. А так ЦАА вообще уже не видно и не слышно - так зачем ещё кулаками махать? Результат имеет место быть, а МАП его добился или нет - имеет значение только в стратегическом/моральном плане.

----------


## PavelA

To Geser



> Какая?


Та, что указана в сообщении:
http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...5/12/08/192886

Возможно, связана с настройками ИЕ, но такое у многих в нашем офисе.

----------


## Geser

> To Geser
> 
> 
> Та, что указана в сообщении:
> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...5/12/08/192886
> 
> Возможно, связана с настройками ИЕ, но такое у многих в нашем офисе.


У меня работает, только с задержкой

----------

